# bricks



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

http://www.teamalameda.com/FlashBlog/?p=14


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

Good find. Thanks!


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

I've seen wind tunnel tests that indicate the new pumice or lava bricks can cut your weight over traditional bricks by up to 80% FSA even has carbon fiber reinforced pumice bricks so they are just as stiff as the old basalt or granite based bricks.

Unfortunately, they only come in natural CF and gold, no pink.


----------

